# Going to Air Crew Selection - need advice



## Aaron123 (4 Aug 2021)

Hi, I'm heading to Air crew selection soon and I was just looking for a few pointers. How hard is the mental math? How can I prepare? Anything else I gotta know??


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2021)

Aaron123 said:


> Hi, I'm heading to Air crew selection soon and I was just looking for a few pointers. How hard is the mental math? How can I prepare? Anything else I gotta know??


This may help.









						Aircrew Selection/ACS (Merged)
					

Hello,   Thank you for giving for giving this info, I’m 6 ft 2 and I think my femur might be a problem, is the option to do enjjpt on the t 38 talon might be a possibility ?   Thanks  Jo




					www.milnet.ca
				



46 pages.


----------

